# Bobcats vs. Lakers 3/31/90



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Upset alert!

Bobcats up 3 with a minute left in the 3rd. They keep showing MJ on the TV so the team must be tryin to impress him. Playing pretty good right now. Raymond just picked up a T though

We usually play good against the Lakers so let's pick up this W!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

End of the 3rd 68-64 Bobcats. Ending the quarter on a 15-4 run


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Dear Bobcats,

Please stop kicking our asses. Thanks.

Lakers


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Hahaha, they've turned up the D to another level in this second half Brown's really workin some magic

Emeka with a huge block on Powell as I type this

72-66 Bobcats with 9 min left


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Vlad with the circus shot I don't even know what happened there. DJ follows with a huge 3

Raja your here to stop Kobe, come up big in crunch time

80-72 Bobcats 7 minutes left


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I will never understand why we struggle so much against the Bobcats. I'm glad they're not a team we have to worry about in the playoffs.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

It is weird, Matt Carroll used to always have amazing games playing the Lakers and it looks the rest of the team has picked up where he left off. Browns got this team playing D like they did for Bernie

Raja hits a 3 to put the 'Cats up 85-78


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Great poke away by Emeka to get the steal 

9-0 run and were up 89-78 with 1:33 left. Kobe misses a 3 and this one's pretty much over


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Felton dribbles the clock out and we've won 6/7 against the Lakers now

Bobcats win 94-84! Huge win in front of MJ


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Congrats. I don't know how you guys continue to do it, but congrats.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

you got the date wrong but otherwise great win


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks for pointing that out, since it obviously changes this from a good win to a bad one.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and yesterday was bad as well we blew a lead in the 4th and in the 1st ot to loss by 2 in double overtime


----------

